# Voice Recorder



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 7, 2014)

So my new job involves a 45-minute commute everyday. So much wasted time! But what could make it better is me working on my stories while I drive. I can't exactly _write_ while I'm driving, but I can talk all I want.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a simple voice recorder type of thing? I don't need anything fancy, just something that records audio and preferably uses memory cards or something so I can easily store them and such.


----------

